# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [NEEDED] 3D Scanning service

## ekmek

In another thread a forum user offered to scan some items but he's in Switzerland so its $22 to send my item. I'm hoping someone in the US is up for it.

I'm llooking for a way to 3D scan action figures so I can customize them with Blender 3D.   The figure's heads are small around a half inch in diameter but have some decent detail.  Think the current star wars figures for sale these days.

If interested please reply or PM me and your price if asking.  Thanks!

----------


## LAFilament.com

I need an excuse to buy a 3D scanner ....  How did you make out?

----------


## ekmek

> I need an excuse to buy a 3D scanner ....  How did you make out?


I signed up for a kickstarter. Haven't got it yet

----------

